# California Zephyr or Coast Starlight changing or closing down?



## morgan51 (Sep 7, 2016)

This morning I purchased round-trip tickets for a vacation next May 2017 with my 11-year-old granddaughter on the California Zephyr and Coast Starlight from Lincoln, NE to Sacramento, CA, then transferring up to Eugene, OR, returning a week later on the same routes.

With a new Amtrak CEO and new US President, does anyone have any theories on whether or not this route is in danger of being changed or closed before then?

I know very little about previous plans or discussions other than a few debates I've heard in the news, but I am hearing rumors this line could be shut down completely.

Anyone have any information or ideas about this? I'm afraid to tell my granddaughter we might not be able to go, but I also don't want her to save every penny between now and then and find out later it isn't happening. I'd rather keep her informed of any possibilities.

If anyone has heard anything, or has any theories, I'd appreciate the info.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Sep 7, 2016)

Neither of these routes nor Amtrak is in danger of closing any time in near future. In fact, i would venture to predict these are the two most popular routes in the Amtrak system. This being an election season there will be rumors and more about not only Amtrak, but Social Security and most government programs.


----------



## morgan51 (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks, Tennessee Traveler. I thought so, too, but I admit, hearing that got me worried. I can't see the CZ stopping, it's the main east-west route! I could see schedule or rate changes, maybe, but I've done this same trip a few times, and the trains are always packed. Maybe they were talking about the Lincoln location. We'll see.

Any theories on other changes these two new presidents might bring?


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Sep 7, 2016)

No need to worry about either candidate for President, both of which are promoting new infrastructure spending on all modes of transportation. The US Congress is what you should worry about. Many of the congressmen's(mine included) represent districts with no Amtrak service and are not inclined to support Amtrak for other districts. Tennessee(my home state) and Kentucky are minimally served by Amtrak along the extreme western boundaries by the CONO. That's over 200 miles from Nashville were I live and my state government is not interested in co-supporting Amtrak for local service similar to Amtrak California or the midwestern states like Illilnois or Michigan.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Sep 7, 2016)

And don't forget California is actively pursuing a Coast Daylight from all accounts and High Speed Rail is under construction there as well (though not Amtrak).


----------



## morgan51 (Sep 7, 2016)

I wondered if writing Congressmen/women would help, and I may yet do that. I think if Amtrak increased routes mid-country to serve areas besides just the I-80 corridor and the coasts, it could increase tourism. Besides the US President, I'm anxious to see what Amtrak's new CEO might do, too.


----------



## jis (Sep 7, 2016)

morgan51 said:


> I wondered if writing Congressmen/women would help, and I may yet do that. I think if Amtrak increased routes mid-country to serve areas besides just the I-80 corridor and the coasts, it could increase tourism. Besides the US President, I'm anxious to see what Amtrak's new CEO might do, too.


Neither the US President nor the Amtrak CEO can do much expansion of service without Congress appropriating the funds to support such. It is a completely safe guess that the new CEO will not introduce a new cross country long distance train unless Congress comes up with the money to enable him to do so.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Sep 7, 2016)

jis said:


> morgan51 said:
> 
> 
> > I wondered if writing Congressmen/women would help, and I may yet do that. I think if Amtrak increased routes mid-country to serve areas besides just the I-80 corridor and the coasts, it could increase tourism. Besides the US President, I'm anxious to see what Amtrak's new CEO might do, too.
> ...


Don't forget about state level legislators - most of the increases in service have been state sponsored and funded (Illinois, California, etc).


----------



## morgan51 (Sep 7, 2016)

Well, I hope at least they don't eliminate service or close stations. I know something has to be done, though. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 7, 2016)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> Neither of these routes nor Amtrak is in danger of closing any time in near future.


Technically Amtrak is at risk of being further defunded each and every time a continuing budget resolution is negotiated, with or without an election. There's no reason to believe the CS or the CZ are at particular risk, but after the non-partisan Import-Export Bank was attacked it's hard to say anything is safe anymore.



Tennessee Traveler said:


> No need to worry about either candidate for President, both of which are promoting new infrastructure spending on all modes of transportation. The US Congress is what you should worry about.


One of the two major parties has strongly supported Amtrak for decades. In fact they've repeatedly proposed doubling or even tripling previous funding levels on multi-year appropriations and allocations. The other party has repeatedly proposed reducing or eliminating funding altogether while privatizing the assets and operating authority. Not to mention endless micromanaging of Amtrak's food services.



Tennessee Traveler said:


> Many of the congressmen's(mine included) represent districts with no Amtrak service and are not inclined to support Amtrak for other districts. Tennessee(my home state) and Kentucky are minimally served by Amtrak along the extreme western boundaries by the CONO. That's over 200 miles from Nashville were I live and my state government is not interested in co-supporting Amtrak for local service similar to Amtrak California or the midwestern states like Illilnois or Michigan.


Not only are they not interested in supporting their own passenger rail, they generally vote against funding for other states every chance they get.


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Sep 7, 2016)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> No need to worry about either candidate for President, both of which are promoting new infrastructure spending on all modes of transportation. The US Congress is what you should worry about. Many of the congressmen's(mine included) represent districts with no Amtrak service and are not inclined to support Amtrak for other districts. Tennessee(my home state) and Kentucky are minimally served by Amtrak along the extreme western boundaries by the CONO. That's over 200 miles from Nashville were I live and my state government is not interested in co-supporting Amtrak for local service similar to Amtrak California or the midwestern states like Illilnois or Michigan.


Now you can see the problem with Amtrak.Everyone thinks I'm selfish because I want to steal another state's train for one for my state. But almost every Congressman/woman in this country would do the same if they could (and there absolutely is evidence that some did). Or if they don't care for Amtrak, they'd just say forget funding it. So why not serve everybody? How much money would it cost? So you have to make choices.

I'd rather have it Congress give Amtrak money and let Amtrak decide where they serve/don't serve. They'd do a better job deciding their routes than Congress would. And the next time Amtrak has to make cuts, they decide. Amtrak's bottom line would be higher and the amount of money they'll need from Congress would decrease (and maybe our taxes will go down or the money be spent on other more important needs). Poor performing routes suck money out of all of our wallets. You can say why shouldn't Congress have a say because it's their money? Well in reality they get their money from us, so maybe WE should decide Amtrak's route map because WE are paying for it? And how do you measure what WE want? Ridership and revenue (R & R)!


----------



## west point (Sep 7, 2016)

Is the requirement for any route discontinuance by Amtrak still 6 months ?


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 8, 2016)

Is it a requirement to bring the Broadway Limited up in every thread if so Broadway Limited.


----------



## jis (Sep 8, 2016)

west point said:


> Is the requirement for any route discontinuance by Amtrak still 6 months ?


It is not just Amtrak. The 180 day notice of discontinuance applies to all STB governed passenger service AFAIR. That is why the Sunset East is still a suspended service and not a discontinued service because Amtrak couldn't bother to take the trouble to follow proper procedures. It is this sort of thing that earns them the reputation of being worse than the private railroads. And since Amtrak is afterall wink wink government whenever convenient, no one at STB bothered to ding them either apparently. And the band plays on....


----------

